# Emr



## lhamilton (Mar 4, 2009)

We have narrowed our choice to 2 EMR's Greenway and Phoenix Ortho.  Does anyone have any experience with either of these two systems?  Looking for input.  Thanks Lauren


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a practice implementing Greenway .. I'm training on Friday. PM me and I'll be sure to let you know what I think.


----------



## lhamilton (Mar 5, 2009)

*good luck*

Are you an ortho office?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 6, 2009)

This specific practice is General Surgery.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just trained for about 2 hours. I really like the system. Very user friendly, the templates are easy to create. Everything just seemed to really flow unlike some of the choppy EMR's I've dealt with. Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## jluther (Mar 6, 2009)

*Primesuite (greenway)*

We have primsuite and have been using it since September 2008.  We have had several issues with it freezing up and losing notes. Along with some of the functionality does not work.  Example the Faxing.  They keep telling us they are going to be coming out to install a new fax solution but we are now going into our 7th month with no resolution.  These are just a couple problems amongst a long list.  Just be real careful!


----------



## jluther (Mar 8, 2009)

*EMR Coding*

Paige - You are correct, depending on which EMR your practice is using it may allow the provider to assign the ICD-9 codes which does become part of the patients medical record. I was very nervous about giving up control of the coding to the practitioners but we have established a system that allows me to return the note to the provider for correction.  Keep in mind that you "the coder" have control of how the claim gets submitted to the insurance (this isn't an automated process - you actually have to approve the claim).  Also some EMR's have the ability to allow the providers to "free text" in their assessment instead of selecting codes and that might be something you look into.

Hope this helps ease your worries!


----------



## LLovett (Mar 9, 2009)

Paige P said:


> I am a coder that was not allowed any part in EMR process and have not learned it yet. I am afraid that I have not been taught because I ask too many questions and questions why things are not more accurate..
> 
> However I was told to be prepared because that any codes picked by the physician even if an incorrect code. It is considered part of the actual chart documentation and is payable for that patient. Even with no dictation present, just the fact the code is listed. It is considered part of the meidical record and can and is legal to use as coding submissions even if a code was picked wrong and no dictation is there is to support it. The person even went to far to say to me that a physician can pick a male code for a female patient and it is not considered wrong!
> 
> RTR, RTT, CPC-PCS




This is very interesting to me. A friend of mine, who currently works as a consultant and does audits for the government, told me the exact opposite is true. I have a few providers that use a true EMR system, in the A&P section they can pick a dx which has a ICD-9 code attached to it. Per her that is not good enough, they must support it elsewhere in the note, autofill does not stand alone. 

Looks like I will be doing some more research on this...

Laura, CPC


----------



## djzetter (Mar 26, 2009)

We have a couple of clients using Greenway Medical's PrimeSuite.  Family Medicine and General Surgery.  I have a pulmonary critical care group and an urgent care/family medicine practice that just went through a demo of Greenway. 

The Family Medicine practice that has been on Greenway for over two years LOVES it.  The General Surgery practice had its installation screwed up due to very poor communications on Greenway's part, but seems to like the software.  

From a consultant's perspective, Greenway is a good single integrated database that provides procedures and information exactly as we want it and can report all the data that we want properly.  Greenway is mostly used by OB/GYN practices, but they are spread out in other specialties as well.

My pulmonary critical care group has decided to go with Allscripts over Greenway mostly due to the experience Allscripts has with interfacing with the hospital (a majority of inpatient work).  We are looking at other software for the UC/FM practice as well, but Greenway seems to be a solid product.

Greenway does allow free text and handwriting recognition which is really incredible.  It recognized mine handwriting the first time I used it even when I was trying to stump the system.

All I can say is that any EMR should be a single integrated database and it should be CCHIT certified otherwise you many not be able to recoup the Medicare/Medicaid ARRA (stimulus bill) money.  CCHIT is the only certification organization out there and the government hasn't determined what a "qualified EMR" is yet, but rest assured, since CCHIT is the only game at the moment, they will most likely be the gold standard when Obama's adminstration finally puts the horse in front of the cart.

In addition, it always makes sense to see who is at the table helping the government to come up with the policies and Greenway seems to be there, but Allscripts is a BIG player and heavy hitter with a great product too!  Both are completely ready for ICD-10 implementation as well.

If you are not sure what to do, contact a Certified Healthcare Business Consultant at www.nschbc.org.  Anyone there can assist you properly in deciding the proper EHR package to choose for your specialty, especially if there are certified as a coder as well.

Godspeed.


----------

